
The UK is gunning for more tax from tech giants. But it’s not easy UK - rbanffy
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/turnover-tax-tech-companies-web-tax?utm_content=buffere9de7&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
chapill
They are using "intellectual property" to avoid taxes. Easy. Revoke IP laws.
Drop the Berne convention. Root of all evil right there.

------
fiftyacorn
I'll believe it when i see it

